# Picwick Lake



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a tournament on Pickwick Lake in Florence, Al on Saturday. I know this is long shot but does anyone have any knowledge of the lake? Fishing, dangerous areas etc


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

Jighead, Go to northalabamafishingforums.com for local info on Pickwick.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

My father in law has fished it and says it fishes a lot like Eufala.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Never found any information so we went in blind. Stuck to the basics fished natural structure with good current and finished 4th. My partner caught a 2.11 smallmouth which was the first one I've seen really a beautiful fish.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

just went up there not to long ago, look at some of my pictures in my profile, theirs some nice bluecats up there, i found some good muscle beds that hold big blue cats and channel cats over 15lbs with a few monsters send me a pm and ill give u the spots...ops looks like i was a bit late sorry its been a while since iv been on here, we also caught a nice small mouth that was a little over 6lbs the last time we was up there


----------

